# 2010 Never Summer Catalog



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The Best Beginner Board Ever









Never Summer's primary freeride deck gets RC+Vario









The SL remains unchanged









As does the wide Legacy









The Evo reminds me of a Nitro T1









As does the wide Revolver; Heritage and wide Heritage X get RC+Vario









Girl freeriders now get to benefit from RC+Vario









The Infinity gets the STS fiberglass removed?









Men and Women alike get their jib on - the Circuit replaces the System (Pandora also looks like a completely new board compared to the 09)


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I want one. Or, rather, several.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Riding mine tomorrow


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> I want one. Or, rather, several.


+1. sects

i've always had a soft spot for the titan.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Got my heritage last Friday. Now just have to wait for some snow.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I already got a 09 SL-R but man that Titan is fucking hawt...only problem is im only 5'6 145ish..i cant help but wonder if 156 will be too big...i guess it is a freeride board though so it wouldnt matter much....maybe if there's any left at the end of this season(doubtful) or if i can find a killer sale...

I think it should be different enough of a ride from a 151 SL-R to be worth it yea?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to butt love the evo, or sl.... just saying


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope you guys realize the Titan remains cambered for this upcoming season, then after that it changes. Infinity has STS glass, the Pandora downgrades to a womens version of the circuit, because the infinity overlapped it so much and most women went for that board. The Summit becomes a board you can only buy factory direct.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hope you guys realize the Titan remains cambered for this upcoming season, then after that it changes. Infinity has STS glass, the Pandora downgrades to a womens version of the circuit, because the infinity overlapped it so much and most women went for that board. The Summit becomes a board you can only buy factory direct.


Hmm good point on the Titan, maybe i will wait another year....its gonna be hard! You think it will be worth the wait after seeing how RC changed the ride of the Summit?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm im starting to like the new Evo more than the Circuit. They rate them both just as soft (Evo going down one form last year) but the Evo come in a 153 which I like better than a 151 or 155.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

i tried the legacy a few weeks back
nice board till they told me the price...£465


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Hmm im starting to like the new Evo more than the Circuit. They rate them both just as soft (Evo going down one form last year) but the Evo come in a 153 which I like better than a 151 or 155.


LOVE my Evo...Haven't rode the Circuit yet though!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

nigel b said:


> i tried the legacy a few weeks back
> nice board till they told me the price...£465


You can definately find them online at places that will ship to the UK for much cheaper than that...they are 500 US MSRP though...
But as with all things in life you get what you pay for...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> LOVE my Evo...Haven't rode the Circuit yet though!


Well from the looks of it, this year's evo will be softer than last year's evo which im down for. The 3yr warranty is nice to because I tend to trash my boards with some epic wipeouts.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Hmm im starting to like the new Evo more than the Circuit. They rate them both just as soft (Evo going down one form last year) but the Evo come in a 153 which I like better than a 151 or 155.


i wouldnt put much stock into their flexchart


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I gotta get an '09 Heritage. The bear and flag graphic is infinitely cooler than the mammoth.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

ughh, i'm torn on the sl-r and the k2 believer. Everytime I see one away from the other, I want it, and when I see both together, I can't decide and jsut want to pick up both


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone have a guess how much the EVO will cost? $500 maybe? Love that board hope to get it this upcoming season for sure. That deck with some Union bindings would be my bitch.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

m_jel said:


> ughh, i'm torn on the sl-r and the k2 believer. Everytime I see one away from the other, I want it, and when I see both together, I can't decide and jsut want to pick up both


turbo dream


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ShredCopper said:


> Anyone have a guess how much the EVO will cost? $500 maybe? Love that board hope to get it this upcoming season for sure. That deck with some Union bindings would be my bitch.


Never Summer Evo-R Purple Snowboard Model 2010
Never Summer Evo-R White Snowboard Model 2010


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

gah i had my heart set on the pandora as my new jib/butter/small to medium jump board but i just realized the largest size it comes in is 146! im pretty tall for a girl (5'9") so i weigh about 150 and im pretty sure a 146 is too small... i would just grab the circuit in 148 or 151 but i also have tiny feet (size 7 womens) so i feel like i wont be able to turn the thing cuz it will be so wide. Could i get away with a 146 or handle the circuit? or do i just need to get a different board?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

snowsam17 said:


> gah i had my heart set on the pandora as my new jib/butter/small to medium jump board but i just realized the largest size it comes in is 146! im pretty tall for a girl (5'9") so i weigh about 150 and im pretty sure a 146 is too small... i would just grab the circuit in 148 or 151 but i also have tiny feet (size 7 womens) so i feel like i wont be able to turn the thing cuz it will be so wide. Could i get away with a 146 or handle the circuit? or do i just need to get a different board?


Have you ever rode a smaller board? It's crazy fun. I'm about 5'10 160 and I usually ride a 153 but I also have this old forum JP Walker pro model deck that is a 147. It's super fun to hit jibs on and great for street. I've hit some 30 and 40 foot jumps with it and it was kind of weird but you get used to it. The only bad thing about down sizing on your board is that you lose a lot of stance width, not a big deal if you don't rock a wide stance though. I would say if you can get a great deal on just do it.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a few concerns with getting the small size. Im definitely not gonna get a great deal on this board as its brand new and i want it for this season so if im paying full price i want the right board. Also, i want this board to be basically my main go-to board for park days and on small mountains. I ride a rome blue 155 now and its great for bombing steeps and big jumps but i wanna get more into park and its just too stiff and hard to manuever. I want something different that is better for park but i feel like if i get the 146 is will just be too small and flimsy to do anything but hit rails on and will kinda be a joke board. I want to be able to comfortably ride this thing down a hill without feeling like im gonna die. I would get the infinity but i feel like its too similar to my old board and i want something a bit more park oriented. If the circuit would work with my small foot size i would totally pick it up but i think its too wide...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you ever tried the Roxy Ollie Pop? I know a girl who rides this board and she loves it. Mainly for Park but you can take it anywhere. Check it.....

Roxy Ollie Pop Snowboard - Women's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowsam17 said:


> I have a few concerns with getting the small size. Im definitely not gonna get a great deal on this board as its brand new and i want it for this season so if im paying full price i want the right board. Also, i want this board to be basically my main go-to board for park days and on small mountains. I ride a rome blue 155 now and its great for bombing steeps and big jumps but i wanna get more into park and its just too stiff and hard to manuever. I want something different that is better for park but i feel like if i get the 146 is will just be too small and flimsy to do anything but hit rails on and will kinda be a joke board. I want to be able to comfortably ride this thing down a hill without feeling like im gonna die. I would get the infinity but i feel like its too similar to my old board and i want something a bit more park oriented. If the circuit would work with my small foot size i would totally pick it up but i think its too wide...


I've been riding the Circuit R for a while now. You can ride it all over it's not so soft that it's just a rail board. Same thing for the Pandora. Let alone you're riding small east coast hills.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been riding the Circuit R for a while now. You can ride it all over it's not so soft that it's just a rail board. Same thing for the Pandora. Let alone you're riding small east coast hills.


i know that the problem i have is with the size. do you think i can get away with the pandora 146 when i weigh 150? i feel like thats just too small for me even for a park board but i could be wrong


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I bet it would be fine. If it's a "park" board and you have a charger go as small as you can get away with IMO. My girl's park board is a GNU 145 and shes 5'5" and 125. I really think it would be fine. What about checking out a demo? The Pandora 146 is a 23.3 waist and the 148 circuit is only a 24.1 so it's not like its a TON wider!


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i wish i could demo but over here on the east coast there really arent too many opportunities. i actually just measured the bottom of my boot tho and its actually like 28 cm long so maybe ill just go for the circuit 148 and hopefully i wont be struggling to turn edge to edge. the other problem is there are really no stores around here that carry ns so im gonna have to order online without being able to see in-store how wide the board is. ugh


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Call/email Never Summer. Tim was telling me their going to be doing more on hill demo's this year. See if they have anything going on in your neck of the woods.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

will do thanks for the tip


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

I am lovin' that Sl! *Does anybody know if you need to size down for these boards like you do on the mervin's?* 

I am 5'9.5" , 190 lbs.(athletic build tyvm, I am bench-pressing 320 right now)
I do spend some time in the park, but mostly just boxes, I am stil la newb, so most of my riding is groomers.

*Should i ride a 158 or a 155?* :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Speaking of NS, I ran by a shop yesterday that had the 2010 lineup in stock already. The graphics on the new Legacy and Premier are sick. The pics online don't do the Legacy justice. It's awesome. I'm not digging the new Heritage at all.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

matttehman said:


> I am lovin' that Sl! *Does anybody know if you need to size down for these boards like you do on the mervin's?*
> 
> I am 5'9.5" , 190 lbs.(athletic build tyvm, I am bench-pressing 320 right now)
> I do spend some time in the park, but mostly just boxes, I am stil la newb, so most of my riding is groomers.
> ...


The Never Summers seem to be stamped a little longer then they actually are. My 158 Evo-R for example, is about the same length if not a little shorter then my GNU CHB-MTX 156. With your specs and riding more groomers etc I would say get the 158. The SL-R is pretty solid all around so that size would be good. The shorter one wouldn't be bad if you plan to spend more time in the park...But in that scenario I would just get an Evo-R!


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

lol thnx man! I know it is tempting to just get the evo. But I really need to improve my regular riding first I think.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

*2010 *

wah. I want a 2010 ns so bad. I just bought an 09 model last year though so I'm not ready to invest more 
but i don't really understand the rc. vario thing. So I know rc makes the boards like skateboards right? Does it ride easier??


----------

